# pallet clips



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Ants will colonize in the tight space between the "U" clips. I have used both and saw no advantage to the U clips. A load with W clips is just as tight and ties down just as well. Almost no one uses U clips any more.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Not to mention that the boxes rot faster if they stay that close together for long periods of time w/ U clips. Tom is right.

A couple of friends of mine have built their own pallets w/out clips at all. The have a 1 1/2" board between the two adjacent hives. And a piece of sheet metal on the outside edge of the pallet. It works for them.

Which ever way you go, STANDARDIZE. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't think that rot is much of an issue with boxes that have been praffin dipped. If loads are secured with straps going from front to back the U clips are the way to go. This way 4 straps secures a load. For sure standardize the outfit.

Jean-Marc


----------



## beeman (May 27, 2009)

> If loads are secured with straps going from front to back the U clips are the way to go.


We strap front to back all the time with mostly W clips. It works just fine. The lids on hives at the front of the truck might slide back an inch or so but no big deal. I prefer the W over U. Less ants, rot, and difficulty getting the second hive to fit in the clip.


----------



## nabeehive (Oct 23, 2009)

In addition to the metal clips my father-in-law puts screws in from the bottom of the pallet to help keep the boxes from shifting. The idea is for the tip of the screw to just penatrate into the hive body (1/8"-1/4") but not actually attach it. This way you can still remove the hive body from the pallet without backing out the screws.

Michael


----------

